# VW Radio code



## sandra7 (May 4, 2014)

Hi!
My car had battery problems and now the radio is on safe mode. 
I don't have the code, as I bought the car second hand. I tried radio codes online and radio codes generators, but nothing seems to work. The dealer works, but they are asking me a lot of money.
Is it possible to get the code somewhere using the serial number and the vin?

Serial number: VWZ1Z3A6685494

Thanks in advance,
Sandra


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you try link in this post?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6968781-Radio-code-needed-(


----------



## sandra7 (May 4, 2014)

rcprato said:


> Did you try link in this post?
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6968781-Radio-code-needed-(



Thank you so much!!!
I tried the ebay link in there, bought the item, sent an email to the seller, a minute later he sent the code and it worked!!! For real!

Best Regards,
Sandra


----------



## rafal5 (Jun 20, 2014)

*help, need radio code for passat gamma v radio*

hi please help i have gamma v radio but no code.serial no 1J0035186D VWZAZ3D2330331.THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## ercicala (Jun 22, 2014)

*Vw polo code radio*

Hi!

I have replaced my battery and now my radio ask me for a code. 
I can't find the code.

I have a POLO with RCD 210 radio.

Could anyone help me with this code?

The serial number is:

VWZAZ1L0563904


Thank you very much!


----------



## gabek82 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Help for my passat code*

Hi,
could you help me with the code for my MCD radio? 

Serial of the radio: VWZ1Z2C3326006
VIN:WVWZZZ3BZ2E386900

Thanx a lot! 

BR
G


----------



## ahmad jonide (Feb 21, 2021)

اهلا من فضلك
أريد رمز راديو مسجل فولكس فاجن ، الرقم التسلسلي هو
vwzaz2p0603888


----------

